# WHOIS-Dienst auf computerbetrug.de



## Heiko (26 August 2002)

Ab sofort können unter www.computerbetrug.de/whois die Inhaber von Domains abgefragt werden.
In Kürze werden hier auch noch weitere Funktionen zur Verfügung stehen, momentan befindet sich der Dienst noch im Probelauf.


----------



## Devilfrank (26 August 2002)

Hab den Service gerade getestet. Funzt, ist schnell u. ich muss nicht unterschiedliche Datenbanken aufrufen, wenn es um verschiedene Netze/ Domains geht.
Fein gemacht. Und schwupp, ab in die Favoriten.
 :bussi: 


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2002)

Danke für das Lob.
Ich wollte sowas wie SamSpade nur in aktueller machen. SamSpade macht vor allem neuere Domains nicht mehr und ist englisch. Deutsch gabs meines Wissens nichts derartiges in kompakter Form.
Streng genommen ist es ja nichts ungewöhnliches oder neues, sondern eher altbekanntes in komprimierter Form.
Was noch kommt ist Ausgabe in Textform und als PDF und eine Dokumentationsfunktion, die die Ergebnisse speichert und eindeutig referenziert. Damit ist nachweisbar, welche Verhältnisse zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt herrschten.
Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob ich diese Funktion noch auf die entsprechenden Webseiten ausweite.

*Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich sehr aufgeschlossen!*


----------



## Marie (6 März 2003)

*funktioniert*

upps, jetzt hab ich meine eigene angegeben, nicht dass Du meinst ich wollte die überprüfen, weil ich mir selbst nicht mehr traue.   

Funktioniert aber prima.


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2003)

Ich prüfe die Eingaben nicht.
Sie werden aber archiviert, weil gerade hier sehr wichtig ist, wann welche Domain wem gehört hat...


----------



## DieBorg (6 März 2003)

und mal wieder gut gemacht Heiko


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2003)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> und mal wieder gut gemacht Heiko



und wieder ein Beitrag aus der Kategorie überflüssig. :troll:


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2003)

*Who is*

N' Abend

"und wieder ein Beitrag aus der Kategorie überflüssig."

Nein , stimmt nicht, Lob muss! sein, das motiviert,
in Einzelfällen sogar mehr als Geld.
Ich konnte die Funktion auch schon nutzen.
Es begab sich, das mein Desktop vollständig
weiß wurde.
Da wird man schon neugierig, wer einen
solchen Schrecken einjagt. :lupe: 

M.f.G.

Stan

Ps.: Erst wenn hier mehr Dankschreiben und
       Belobigungen gepostet werden als Probleme,
       dann wird es kritisch.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2003)

*Whois-Service*

der Service ist super, wenn noch die Möglichkeit eines Ausdrucks besteht, kann man sich den Umweg über Word sparen. Nutze das Angebot vielfach zur Vorlage bei Behörden.


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2003)

Geplant sind Ausgaben als E-Mail, PDF und als plain-text.

Was zuerst realisiert wird, entscheidet der User (also jeder von Euch).


----------



## arwen (19 Juni 2003)

Danke Heiko - ein super Service. 

Was ich hier gefunden habe stimmt mit dem überein, was die Polizei zu meinem Dialer-Problem gefunden hat.

Also: dickes Lob für diesen Service.

arwen


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2003)

ihr habt alle glück wenn ihr ne *[...]* _Polizei_ mit internetanschluss habt. ich wohne auf dem lande und die *[...]* _Polizei_ weiß nichmal was internet ist.
gruss gerhard



--------------------
Text editiert.
*gelöschter Text*
_neu eingesetzter Text_

Matthias
-Moderator-


----------



## AmiRage (11 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich wohne auf dem lande und die *[...]* _Polizei_ Weiß nichmal was internet ist.


Und was ist daran so erstaunlich.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

*Hy...*

Hy,
also ich nutze diesen Link hier:
http://www.whois-search.com/
Ist zwar englisch aber was ich wissen will kommt da.
dnlookup.com ist da auch zu empfehlen.

Greetz der Heiko


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

Ich habe grosse Probleme im MOment, whois-Abfragen durchzuführen...

.ch scheint down zu sein

viele Fehlermeldungen

ständig sinnlose Warnhinweise ("you have reached the maximum amount of queries")

.nl ist ständig besetzt.


Gibt es neben der im letzten Beitrag genannten noch Alternativen?




cj


----------



## KatzenHai (2 März 2004)

Bei mir gings ohne Weiteres, auch ins Ausland ...  :gruebel:


----------



## Godzilla (6 März 2004)

hi 
Gute Arbeit, Danke.


----------



## Bine (27 April 2004)

Hi!

Wie sieht das mit der Telekom aus?
Ich bekomme bei jedem Telekomkunden "Telekom Nuernberg".
Gibt hier es eine Möglichkeit die Einwahlknoten zu finden?

Wäre echt nützlich.

Grüße

Bine


----------



## Fidul (28 April 2004)

Man kann den nächsten Knoten und damit die *ungefähre* Gegend finden, indem man auf die t-dialin/t-ipnet/t-ipconnect-IP ein gepflegtes traceroute losläßt. Der zuständige Knoten hat das Kürzel im Namen, das man auch auf Nummernschildern findet.


----------



## Counselor (28 April 2004)

Konkret kommt bei der Telekom sowas im Tracert vor:

```
da-eb1.DA.DE.net.DTAG.DE.
```
Dabei bedeutet 
	
	



```
DA.DE
```
 Darmstadt / Deutschland.


----------



## Bine (28 April 2004)

*Danke!*

Hi!

Danke, das hilft mir außerordentlich!

Bine


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2004)

So, kaum nimmt man sich etwas Zeit... 

Jedenfalls gehen jetzt alle Funktionen auch mit IDN-Domains (also denen mit Umlauten).


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Also Leutchen.

Ich bin kein Dialeranbieter noch bin ich Dialergeschädigter.

Wenn man jedoch Eure Scheiße hier sieht, dann bekomme ich doch nur noch Lachanfälle.

Was für eine Garantie gibt mir Wohis?
Verlangen die etwas Personalausweiskopien?

Jeder Depp mit eigem Root kann reggen.


Kopfschüttel


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2004)

Du bist ein Wissender, ich verbeuge mich in Ehrfurcht vor Dir...  :withstupid:


----------



## Till Wollheim (6 Juli 2004)

*Das Tool Whoi-Is funktioniert gar nicht mehr in BRD*

Salü,

Ich las Anfang Jahr, daß die Inhaberschaft einer Website unter den Datenschutz falle.
Seit damals findet Smart Who-Is nichts mehr in BRD - wohl noch im Ausland.
Umso dankbarer für heiko-who-is !!

tschüß
Till


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2005)

Wohl weniger die Inhaberschaft einer Webseite ist datenschutrechtlich relevant, (sonst würde jedes Impressum gegen den Datenschutz verstoßen) als eher der Umgang mit den Daten. Du darfst diese Daten nicht weiterverarbeiten und verbreiten. Ansehen darfst du diese.


----------

